# I just have to be honest with myself.



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I am just not capable of carrying a low capacity weapon. I get a little physically sick in my gut when the action locks back, or the hammer goes click on an empty chamber. My eyes start to swell a little and I get dizzy. It's one of the most miserable sounds I can think of and I just want it to go away.

Since I don't like to buy guns that can't be used in a defensive/offensive and hunting role, I just don't think I can make myself buy a revolver or a traditional hunting rifle. Even hunting I have to have spare magazines and defensive pistol or I get all fuzzy and can't think straight. Like the loss of blood from an appendage being cut off. I think I must face the reality that I must have large capacity semi and full automatic firearms or I'll lose it. 



Is there a help group for this? :-(


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

You could try to start a support group. You know like AA. You could call it AWA (automatic weapons anonymous) or something like that. What ever trips your trigger, so to speak.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Ruger Security Six


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Its ok not for everyone


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Just what would you do if that was all you could own. A revolver and nothing over a .33 caliber? Think about our brothers and sisters in places like India and be very thankful that we can own revolvers in 38, 40, 41, 44 and 45 caliber.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

A 12 shooter with speed loaders


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

What's wrong with lower capacity weapons? Sometimes I like to carry a little snub nose five round wheel gun. It goes quite well with my 12 round .40s&w, the two of them like hanging out together when they get the chance.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

On the other hand all liberals should be limited to the amount of oxygen they are allowed breath to what they can carry in their lungs in one gulp per hour, just to share the wealth as they say!!! :idea: Kind of like low cap. magazines.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

SARGE7402 said:


> Just what would you do if that was all you could own. A revolver and nothing over a .33 caliber? *Think about our brothers and sisters in places like India and be very thankful that we can own revolvers in 38, 40, 41, 44 and 45 caliber.*


Yeah Fuzzee it's not PC. You don't want others to feel inadequate do you?


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

SARGE7402 said:


> Just what would you do if that was all you could own. A revolver and nothing over a .33 caliber? Think about our brothers and sisters in places like India and be very thankful that we can own revolvers in 38, 40, 41, 44 and 45 caliber.


I don't want to live in that world, so I think I'd burn it down. They choose to.

.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I really need one of these as a new carry pistol.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I give it a thumbs up, I mean thumb hold


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> I give it a thumbs up, I mean thumb hold


I drool a little when I watch it.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Fuzzee said:


> I am just not capable of carrying a low capacity weapon. I get a little physically sick in my gut when the action locks back, or the hammer goes click on an empty chamber. My eyes start to swell a little and I get dizzy. It's one of the most miserable sounds I can think of and I just want it to go away.
> 
> Since I don't like to buy guns that can't be used in a defensive/offensive and hunting role, I just don't think I can make myself buy a revolver or a traditional hunting rifle. Even hunting I have to have spare magazines and defensive pistol or I get all fuzzy and can't think straight. Like the loss of blood from an appendage being cut off. I think I must face the reality that I must have large capacity semi and full automatic firearms or I'll lose it.
> 
> Is there a help group for this? :-(


Depending on where you are on you gun collecting timeline think of say a revolver as a backup or a very old one as a throw down.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

PalmettoTree said:


> Depending on where you are on you gun collecting timeline think of say a revolver as a backup or a very old one as a throw down.


I've got semi's for that and a revolver is just too low capacity with no ambidextrous controls and no benefit I can see worth it for me to own one. I'm a large capacity, semi/full auto kind of guy and I'll just have to live with myself.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm a fan of military style standard capacity firearms. Like the AR, M14 etc. Lately I have been burning through you tube videos looking for a reason not to buy a Beretta, 92 FS, M9 or Inox. Found nothing to dissuade me. I guess I'll be move over my fire belching wrist jellifying single action cannons, to make room in the safe for a Beretta.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Seneca said:


> I'm a fan of military style standard capacity firearms. Like the AR, M14 etc. Lately I have been burning through you tube videos looking for a reason not to buy a Beretta, 92 FS, M9 or Inox. Found nothing to dissuade me. I guess I'll be move over my fire belching wrist jellifying single action cannons, to make room in the safe for a Beretta.


You won't be sorry. I've got a few and eyeing more. My favorite pistol. I could always own another. I was thinking it might be nice to have an Inox too.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

You could try black powder but the frustration may not be good for your heart.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I priced the Inox at the Cabelas in town and it was going for 649 on sale regular price 699, the FS and M9 were both on sale for 549 regular price 649, with the A1 priced a bit higher, I guess the A1 is a bit higher priced because of the rail. I found them for less online but it's a wash after the transfer fees are tacked on. 

I'm like Jekyll and Hyde. I swear I must be dyslexic when it comes to selecting guns. Because I have kerplunker guns on one end of the spectrum and the bullet hoses on the other end. Though if the SHTF the bullet hoses will be my go to guns and I'll never look twice or look back at the kerplunkers. If it doesn't hold more than 15 rounds it will stay in the safe.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> You could try black powder but the frustration may not be good for your heart.


Kind of like pushing yourself to the limit to break down the block kind of thing. Nah, thanks, my brain would just explode.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Seneca said:


> I priced the Inox at the Cabelas in town and it was going for 649 on sale regular price 699, the FS and M9 were both on sale for 549 regular price 649, with the A1 priced a bit higher, I guess the A1 is a bit higher priced because of the rail. I found them for less online but it's a wash after the transfer fees are tacked on.
> 
> I'm like Jekyll and Hyde. I swear I must be dyslexic when it comes to selecting guns. Because I have kerplunker guns on one end of the spectrum and the bullet hoses on the other end. Though if the SHTF the bullet hoses will be my go to guns and I'll never look twice or look back at the kerplunkers. If it doesn't hold more than 15 rounds it will stay in the safe.


It's always nice to find a deal and that's a better price than I paid for my 92FS and M9 years back. I'm not ready to buy a new one right now with a new shotgun to feed and expand, plus building other preps, but when I'm ready, I'll look for the best price too. Kerplunkers,...that's appropriate.


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 25, 2013)

I can relate! It took me a long time before I was able to CW carry a 380 with 6 in the mag. Without my Glock 17 I still feel a little naked at times. 


“It's better to carry small than not at all” by doomsday


----------



## Cheesewiz (Nov 16, 2012)

But but you are not being PC ...you might hurt somebody's feelings ....and we all need to be equal ...and FAIR ....AND to each his own . I'm kidding really ....

The 22LR is part of my plan ......rifle and pistol . Just part ...

My fear is one day all the ammo will be gone ...back to Cave Man stuff ......my shovel hand hurts ......lol


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Cheesewiz said:


> My fear is one day all the ammo will be gone ...back to Cave Man stuff ......my shovel hand hurts ......lol


Guess I should practice with my slingshots then. Too hard to throw rocks far now.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Fuzzee I feel your pain, but for a different reason. I am a revolveraholic, mostly in the .357 caliber. I can't help myself, I just love the cartridge and that cylinder turning with each shot. I would attend your AWA seminar if that would help me.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Slings, bows, rakes, pit traps and a leg-hold or two. What kind of bait do you use for lazy, hungry, liberals anyway?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

PaulS said:


> Slings, bows, rakes, pit traps and a leg-hold or two. *What kind of bait do you use for lazy, hungry, liberals anyway*?


Holler that you have free stuff. That'll getem every time.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

We are all worried about a SHTF that catches us without or where we cannot get to what we need. There is always something becoming trapped in our own bunker to running out of toilet paper. One thing we cannot prep for or prevent that is a SHTF in our own mind.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Ok, I'll stand up and say it.. I'm a high capacity addict (HCA). On top of that, I'm ashamed to admit that I also carry a spare high capacity magazine every day. I just love the sound of a fresh fully loaded high capacity mag slamming home after an empty was ejected.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Doomsday said:


> I can relate! It took me a long time before I was able to CW carry a 380 with 6 in the mag. Without my Glock 17 I still feel a little naked at times.
> 
> "It better to carry small than not a all" by doomsday


Why does my wife say that to me all the time?


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

OK Fuzzee, You can be president as long as I can be vice-president. I CAN'T carry less than 10 rounds plus at least 1 mag(most of the time 2. I have had revolver and they were OK, but I simply prefer semi-auto. I traded a perfectly good Ruger P 345 .45 because it only held 8 rounds. Your problem is more widespread than you think, your not alone buddy. So would this be considered a revolver?


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Crossbow myself


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I go hunting every day right now. I carry at least one cubic ton of crap to my stand. Aside from a day pack, a Parker Hale 30.06 with 5 in the magazine, a thermos full of coffee and my sling seat I carry my Kimber CDP Pro II with 9 rounds and an extra magazine. The chance for an armed confrontation is very high at the moment. We caught a poacher a couple of years ago and turned him over to the Wildlife Officer. This year we have a road hunter who is killing and decapitating our largest deer. He just leaves the entire carcass. We need to shift our focus from hunting to ambushing him. Then, I will carry my M-4 with 5 magazines, cuffs, My Kimber, a tactical vest and all of my Kevlar. Hopefully we can just take him into custody without incident. I'd like to rehearse and do a good ol' fashioned vehicle assault/takedown. Those are a blast and can result in the suspect losing continence. If this guy was just looking to feed his family, he need only have asked. I would have killed a deer just for him. This guy is a douche however and the game is afoot.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Maybe combine supports groups, those that like high capacity, and those that like large caliber, or both! I'm in the large caliber camp.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Yea fuzz


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

sargedog said:


> OK Fuzzee, You can be president as long as I can be vice-president. I CAN'T carry less than 10 rounds plus at least 1 mag(most of the time 2. I have had revolver and they were OK, but I simply prefer semi-auto. I traded a perfectly good Ruger P 345 .45 because it only held 8 rounds. Your problem is more widespread than you think, your not alone buddy. So would this be considered a revolver?


Ok, you can be Vice President of the American Society for High Capacity, Large Caliber Weaponry and I'll be President. There will be quarterly meetings to start where lots of dark roast coffee will be served with torpedo cigars, brands changing each quarter and lots of bacon sandwiches. Every member will bring his/her favorite high capacity weapons and there will be a shooting event during each meeting where members will display, shoot and share use of their weapons with other members. Ammo and meeting costs will funded by member dues and fund raisers selling necklaces made from used brass casing and 550 cord.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

When are my membership fees due?


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Deebo said:


> When are my membership fees due?


Once organization is complete with enrollment and that will be in time.

It will be fun though. :mrgreen:


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> I go hunting every day right now. I carry at least one cubic ton of crap to my stand. Aside from a day pack, a Parker Hale 30.06 with 5 in the magazine, a thermos full of coffee and my sling seat I carry my Kimber CDP Pro II with 9 rounds and an extra magazine. The chance for an armed confrontation is very high at the moment. We caught a poacher a couple of years ago and turned him over to the Wildlife Officer. This year we have a road hunter who is killing and decapitating our largest deer. He just leaves the entire carcass. We need to shift our focus from hunting to ambushing him. Then, I will carry my M-4 with 5 magazines, cuffs, My Kimber, a tactical vest and all of my Kevlar. Hopefully we can just take him into custody without incident. I'd like to rehearse and do a good ol' fashioned vehicle assault/takedown. Those are a blast and can result in the suspect losing continence. If this guy was just looking to feed his family, he need only have asked. I would have killed a deer just for him. This guy is a douche however and the game is afoot.


I hope yall catch the pos.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

So do I.

And skin and dress him.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

*Easy answer*

Come on fuzzee lots of answers.

1) more magazines,
2) more guns, 
3) speed loaders



Fuzzee said:


> I am just not capable of carrying a low capacity weapon. I get a little physically sick in my gut when the action locks back, or the hammer goes click on an empty chamber. My eyes start to swell a little and I get dizzy. It's one of the most miserable sounds I can think of and I just want it to go away.
> 
> Since I don't like to buy guns that can't be used in a defensive/offensive and hunting role, I just don't think I can make myself buy a revolver or a traditional hunting rifle. Even hunting I have to have spare magazines and defensive pistol or I get all fuzzy and can't think straight. Like the loss of blood from an appendage being cut off. I think I must face the reality that I must have large capacity semi and full automatic firearms or I'll lose it.
> 
> Is there a help group for this? :-(


----------

